# Whining



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I expect puppies to whine from time to time, but my dog who is now 6 months old has started doing it a lot. Is this just a "phase" he is going through? 

He's much more vocal than any other dog I've had. This is my first V, are they more prone to whining than other breeds?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

The classic description of a V is that they will whine when they want something or want attention. If the whining is truly 24-7, you might worry the dog was in pain. But if it's only when you're eating something they want or they're bored or want you to take them on an adventure (yes, they can tell when you put your shoes on that you intend to go out soon, and they sometimes have trouble waiting for you to finish getting ready), I'd be less inclined to worry.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa whines more than any dog I've ever seen.
glad I'm not alone...


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Sara,

Fortunately it's not 24/7 or a pain issue. He does it for obvious reasons, like when he stares up at the place where his treats are kept and starts whining, or when he has been told to stay in a certain spot when someone comes to the door.

Bruce


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bruce,

Sounds pretty typical. As far as being told to stay or wait, our obedience class instructor even said that's typical for all breeds when they're learning self-control. Yeah, they can definitely be like babies sometimes.

Sarah


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc (who is now 3) sometimes even 'stamps his foot' when he has been told to "stay" in the face of something he really really wants. If he is sitting he will whine and then pick up one foot and put it down again. I guess its not really a foot-stomping tanty but is really him going to get up then realising he has to stay put. It is so hard not to see human behaviours in them sometimes ;D

He has a worse noise than a whine too - kind of a cross between a bark a growl and and howl. Mostly used when he is very excited and NOT GETTING ENOUGH ATTENTION FROM THE HUMANS. Specially if said humans are paying attention to the cat instead.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie does kind of a whine-howl-bark when she is mad because she is in her crate and we are eating.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

The only time Semper made a noise was when he had his op, that said he does a very good SIGH and has a trademark thundering run and stamp when we are walking and he wants his ball or frisbe thrown for him!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is 15 weeks old. She whines when she wants something, escalates the volume to make sure I hear her, then sort of moans when she finally realizes she won't get whatever it is and gives up.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Darwin is also a whiner. He whines and if he doesn't get what he wants he lowers the volume of the whine to just barely audible. A combination of ignoring and telling him to be quiet solves the issue nicely, though we sometimes have to use the spray bottle with water to make our point.

I have stopped hearing the whining for the most part, though it drives my girlfriend absolutely insane!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Like Darwin, Rosie does the whisper-whine too when she realizes she isn't going to get her way, followed by the moan-sigh that jld640 described.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie does the howl whine thing that I cant explain. Sometimes it sounds like he is trying to talk with it. Sometimes it is so loud it goes through you. He mainly does it when he cant get to something he wants like if his ball rolls under the cabinet & his paws just cant reach it no matter how far they stretch.


----------

